
Show HN: Plato – manage your team's knowledge through simple Q&A - tonnu
https://askplato.co?ref=hn
======
tonnu
Hi HN, author here.

The reason why I built Plato is because I was surprised to learn that there
are no modern looking, simple Q&A platforms for teams to share knowledge. I
think that sharing knowledge by asking questions can be super helpful simply
because not all knowledge is suitable to store in documents.

From my experience, there are two ways to share knowledge. The first one is
where you share a document so that you can share context with your co-workers
and team. Imagine your kickstarting a new project - writing up a project
briefing is a great way for everyone to stay in sync. Even people who join the
project afterward can read the document so that they can understand it’s
origins.

I think that the second way of sharing knowledge is really overlooked. It’s
the type of knowledge sharing that allows people to get answers to their
questions. It’s especially useful when, as a project or process progresses,
people will naturally have more questions as their understanding increases.
The thing is, we tend to force people to get those questions either by reading
documents (which can be a frustrating experience) or by going to Slack and
asking the question there (which can be similarly frustrating because the
knowledge gets lost after a while).

Everyone approaches processes like "knowledge management" in different ways,
so would love to get your thoughts on the idea.

